# Wo Moria und Gamecard kaufen?



## Menschfeind (18. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte gerne richtig bei HDRO einsteigen und will mir Moria und eine Gamecard kaufen. Aber irgendwie ist das scheinbar garnicht so leicht. Nirgends ist das verfügbar. Ich war bei Amazon, Gamestop, Real und Media Markt. 

Ich muss sagen, dass mir langsam die Lust schon wieder vergeht. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass die es einem so schwer machen ihr Produkt zu kaufen. Ich wollte es eigentlich online bei denen im Shop kaufen aber die Bezahlmöglichkeiten sind ziemlich beschränkt. Meine Kreditkarte habe ich abgeschafft. Click&Buy kommt nicht in Frage. Paypal geht nicht, da man trotzdem bei denen eine Kreditkarte hinterlegen muss. Bisher konnte man bei allen Onlinespielen mit Lastschrift bezahlen ... nur bei Codemasters nicht. 

Da möchte man gerne Geld bei denen lassen und die wollen es nicht. oO

Woher habt ihr eure Gamecards und Erweiterungen bezogen? Oder kennt ihr Bezugsquellen, die HDRO führen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus und viele Grüße,
Marcus


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. Februar 2011)

GameCard? hdro ist doch free to play oder nicht, sollte man also komplett kostenlos auf der homepage laden können

bei paypal kann man lastschrift aktivieren


----------



## Gustav Gans (18. Februar 2011)

Menschfeind schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich möchte gerne richtig bei HDRO einsteigen und will mir Moria und eine Gamecard kaufen. Aber irgendwie ist das scheinbar garnicht so leicht. Nirgends ist das verfügbar. Ich war bei Amazon, Gamestop, Real und Media Markt.



Hallo,
schwer zu glauben, da ich das hier gefunden hab:
http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_7_30?__mk_de_DE=%C5M%C5Z%D5%D1&url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=gamecard+herr+der+ringe+online&x=0&y=0&sprefix=gamecard+herr+der+ringe+online

Hab mir damals auch extra für C&B einen Account eingerichtet um bezahlen zu können. Hab dadurch keine Nachteile gehabt. 

hth
Gustav


----------



## Menschfeind (18. Februar 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> GameCard? hdro ist doch free to play oder nicht, sollte man also komplett kostenlos auf der homepage laden können
> 
> bei paypal kann man lastschrift aktivieren



Klar ... HDRO ist im Grunde kostenlos. Aber dann hat man nicht alle Features. Gerade die Klassen, die mich interessieren sind für F2P gesperrt. Daher wollte ich den VIP-Status aktivieren.

Natürlich kann man bei Paypal LSE aktivieren. Das habe ich auch. Da kam aber die Meldung, dass Codemasters eine sofortige Abbuchung verlangt und man daher eine Kreditkarte bei paypal hinterlegen muss.


----------



## Menschfeind (18. Februar 2011)

Gustav schrieb:


> Hallo,
> schwer zu glauben, da ich das hier gefunden hab:
> http://www.amazon.de...er+ringe+online
> 
> ...



Ich bin nicht zu doof um bei Amazon zu gucken.  Hast du auch mal genauer hingeschaut? Das ist alles nicht lieferbar. Nur eine Sache ... aber völlig überteuert.


----------



## joeranimo (18. Februar 2011)

musst du über punkte im shop kaufen, war für mich ein grund nciht weiter zu spielen, weils einfach dreist teuer ist, wenn du das gesamtpaket willst


----------



## Frandibar (18. Februar 2011)

Und was soll daran teuer sein !?
Du kanns Dir ja sogar noch Geld sparen indem Du Punkte erspielst!

Moria würde ich über den Shop kaufen, und Spielzeit über Click&Buy, hat bei immer wunderbar funktioniert, bevor ich mir ein Life Time Abo geholt habe


----------



## Gustav Gans (18. Februar 2011)

Menschfeind schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht zu doof um bei Amazon zu gucken.  Hast du auch mal genauer hingeschaut? Das ist alles nicht lieferbar. Nur eine Sache ... aber völlig überteuert.



Du hast behauptet, du haast da nachgesehen nicht das der Preis dir überteuert ist. Bei mir steht da:  5 neu ab EUR 25,99

Also was möchtest du Ich glaube dein Name ist Programm und bin draussen.


----------



## Menschfeind (18. Februar 2011)

Gustav schrieb:


> Du hast behauptet, du haast da nachgesehen nicht das der Preis dir überteuert ist. Bei mir steht da: 5 neu ab EUR 25,99
> 
> Also was möchtest du Ich glaube dein Name ist Programm und bin draussen.



Genau ... geh mal lieber raus. Ich habe hier freundlich gefragt und du pampst dämlich rum. Wenn du fähig wärst zu lesen, dann wüsstest du, was ich suche ... nämlich Moria plus Gamecard. Du redest von Schatten von Angmar. Moria gibt es nur für 70 Euro ... ohne Gamecard.


Zu meinem Nicknamen ... um Dieter Nuhr zu zitieren: Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten.


Den anderen danke ich für die Antworten. Ich habe jetzt doch Click & Buy benutzt. Ich hatte da von früher noch einen Account.


----------



## Vetaro (18. Februar 2011)

Dieter Nuhr mit diesem Satz zu zitieren ist sooo 2002


----------



## norp (18. Februar 2011)

Hm...Einmalzahlung vornehmen, PayByCash und denen 'ne Paysafecard auf's Auge drücken die es an fast jeder Tanke gibt geht auch und das Addon von ebay - so hab ich's gemacht.


----------



## kaepteniglo (18. Februar 2011)

Hmm, Minen von Moria - Special Edition 39,99&#8364;
http://www.amazon.de/Herr-Ringe-Online-Minen-Special/dp/B001ECRAP6/ref=sr_1_2?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1298056130&sr=1-2



> Spiel enthält: das Originalspiel und die Erweiterung; 60 Tage kostenlose Spielzeit; Moria Brosche & Ring; Moria Soundtrack; Moria Karte; 3 Bonus-Spielgegenstände; 2 DVDs und Anleitung



Warum man für eine Gametimecard aber bis zu 40&#8364; zahlen soll versteh ich nicht.


----------



## Tidra-on (19. Februar 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Hmm, Minen von Moria - Special Edition 39,99€
> http://www.amazon.de...98056130&sr=1-2
> 
> 
> ...




Wie kommste auf 40 Euro für GC?
Rechne aus den 40 Euro die GC nach aktuellem Preis also ca. 26 Euro raus. Bleiben 14 Euro für Spiel plus Erweiterung ... is dochn Spottpreis, vor allem wenn man berechnet das man direkt Premium ohne Einschränkungen hat...
Denn nicht vergessen auch VIPs müssen die Erweiterungen kaufen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. Februar 2011)

In dem verlinkten Spiel ist keine Card dabei, die 60 Tage sind einfach so dabei.

Aber wie ich auf 40&#8364; für ne Card komme?
Hier: http://www.amazon.de/Herr-Ringe-Online-Schatten-Angmar/dp/B000MV8YSW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298131012&sr=1-1

PS: Ich seh in den ganzen verschiedenen Versionen von HdRO und den Erweiterungen irgendwie nicht mehr durch.


----------



## ÜberNoob (20. Februar 2011)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Wie kommste auf 40 Euro für GC?
> Rechne aus den 40 Euro die GC nach aktuellem Preis also ca. 26 Euro raus. Bleiben 14 Euro für Spiel plus Erweiterung ... is dochn Spottpreis, vor allem wenn man berechnet das man direkt Premium ohne Einschränkungen hat...
> Denn nicht vergessen auch VIPs müssen die Erweiterungen kaufen.



40 Euro für 60 Tage+Moria ist rel. günstig, die 2500 Pkt kosten im Shop 26 Euro, hab's gerade nachgeschaut. Premium bist du allerdings immer, wenn du Spielzeit zahlst, egal ob per Einmalzahlung, per Abo, oder per Gamecard, oder wenn sie im Spiel das man kauft dabei ist.

40 Euro für ne Gamecard ohne Moria ist allerdings wirklich zu teuer, bei Codemasters selbst zahlste nur 26 Euro. (bist danach auch "Premium ohne Einschränkung" , was auch immer das sein soll  )

Die Preise der kursierenden Pakete ist allerdings wirklich extrem irritierend. Man muss sich halt genau anschauen was dabei ist und den Wert zusammenrechnen. 13 Euro für nen Monat Spielzeit, 26 Euro für Moria. Meist sind die Angebote, die noch da sind, zu teuer, sonst wären sie ja nicht mehr da


----------



## Hugenduddel (23. Februar 2011)

Guggst Du ^^

http://cgi.ebay.de/Herr-Ringe-Online-GAMECARD-60-TAGE-VIP-HDRO-LOTRO-/180626512177?pt=de_entertainment_games&hash=item2a0e2dd931


----------



## Whitepeach (23. Februar 2011)

norp schrieb:


> Hm...*Einmalzahlung vornehmen*, PayByCash und denen 'ne Paysafecard auf's Auge drücken die es an fast jeder Tanke gibt geht auch und das Addon von ebay - so hab ich's gemacht.




Genau DAS.

Als Einmalzahlung kann man das Abo über Paypal monatlich verlängern, welches auch ohne Kreditkarte per Lastschrift funktioniert.
Mit der Kreditkarte das ist nur wenn man ein fortlaufendes Abo einrichten will.
Absolut komplikationslos, ich mache das auch so


----------



## ÜberNoob (23. Februar 2011)

Hugenduddel schrieb:


> Guggst Du ^^
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/H...=item2a0e2dd931



sorry, aber warum soll ich bei irgendeinem goldfarmer bei eBay 27 Euro zahlen, wenn ich bei Codemasters selbst nur 2x13 Euro für 2 Monate zahlen muss?


----------



## Füchtella (23. Februar 2011)

Huhu!



ÜberNoob schrieb:


> sorry, aber warum soll ich bei irgendeinem goldfarmer bei eBay 27 Euro zahlen, wenn ich bei Codemasters selbst nur 2x13 Euro für 2 Monate zahlen muss?



Tja ... das hab ich auch nie so recht verstanden.
Wobei die Dinger früher angeblich nur halb so teuer waren. Also, 2 Monate für ca. 13,- €.
So teuer wie jetzt sind sie ja erst, seit die Gamecards scheinbar nicht mehr hergestellt oder zumindest in den Läden nicht mehr verkauft werden.

Und nein, wie das mit rechten Dingen zuging, war mir immer ein Rätsel, denn:
E-Bay sind auf jeden Fall 2 Parteien mehr, die dran verdienen - einmal der Anbieter selbst, und dann eben E-Bay.


----------

